# Tabelle mit Rand beim drucken aufeinmal ohne.



## hoizwurm (26. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich melde mich mit einem Problem bei euch, für das ich keine Lösung gefunden habe. 

Ich habe eine Tabelle aufgezogen mit einem  feinen Rand, der wird mir auch 
wunderbar angezeigt, aber wenn ich die Seite jetzt drucken möchte, dann habe 
ich auf dem Ausdruck aufeinmal keinen Tabellenrand mehr.

Dabei ist es egal ob ich es mit dem IE oder über den NETSCAPE probiere.

Hier habe ich mir erlaubt die Tabelle zu posten. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen 
Tipp geben könnte was ich falsch mache.

mfg Hoizwurm


```
<table bgcolor="black" border="0" align="center"  width="100%" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0">
	<tr>
		<td width="100%">
		
		<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
		<tr>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Grabnummer: </td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Grabart: </td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Grab ist: belegt</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Gebühr von&nbsp;&nbsp; fällig </td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Friedhof</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Standort</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Reihe</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Nr.:</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="100%">
		
		&nbsp;Berechtigte:
		<table bgcolor="black" border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
		<tr>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="23%">&nbsp;Name</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="17%">&nbsp;PLZ Ort</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="25%">&nbsp;Adresse</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="12%">&nbsp;von</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="11%">&nbsp;bis</td>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="12%">&nbsp;links/rechts</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td bgcolor="white" width="100%">&nbsp;Verstorbene:
		
		<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
		<tr>
		<td width="23%">&nbsp;Name</td>
		<td width="17%">PLZ Ort</td>
		<td width="25%">Adresse</td>
		<td width="12%">von</td>
		<td width="11%">bis</td>
		<td width="12%">links/rechts</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. März 2004)

Hallo....

ich schätze, dass liegt daran, dass dieser Rand kein echter Rand ist, sondern die schwarze Hintergrundfarbe der Tabelle, welche in den Zellzwischenräumen sichtbar ist.

Meistens werden Hintergrundfarben/-Bilder nur mitgedruckt, wenn man dies in den Druckoptionen explicit angibt.... also hier auch dein Rahmen... der ja eigentlich Hintergrund ist.

Versuche am Besten, den Rand per "border" zu erzeugen... auch wenns nervig  ist


----------



## hoizwurm (26. März 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.

Habe die Sache auch am Anfang mit border gemacht, nur kriege ich da immer so einen fetten Rand das die Hälfte auch schon genug ist. 

Aber trotzdem danke.

Schönes Wochenende

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## Fabian H (26. März 2004)

Hier ein Beispiel:

```
<style type="text/css">

.BorderTable {
  width: 600px;
  height: 400px;
  border-top: 1px solid #000000;
  border-left: 1px solid #000000;
}

.BorderTable td {
  border-right: 1px solid #000000;
  border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;
}

</style>

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" class="BorderTable">
  <tr>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>

  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
    <td>Spacer</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Die CSS-Klasse _BorderTable_ hat einen schwarzen Rand links und einen oben.
Die Frage, warum man nicht auch einen Rand rechts und unten definiert, wird
beantwortet, wenn man sich die CSS-Eigenschaften aller zu _BorderTable_
untergeordneten Zellen ansieht:

```
.BorderTable td {
  border-right: 1px solid #000000;
  border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;
}
```
Einen Rand rechts und einen links.
Dadurch hat jede Zelle jeweils diese zwei Ränder und dazu noch die, der be-
nachbarten Zellen, woraus dann ein "Gitternetz", also der gesamte Rahmen
entsteht.

Diese zwei Rahmen der Zelle fügen logischerweise der Tabelle einen rechten
und unteren Rand, womit sich die Frage von oben klärt.

hth


----------



## hoizwurm (26. März 2004)

Meister lass dir die Füsse küssen.

Mit deiner Hilfe habe ich es jetzt hinbekommen so wie ich es wollte.

Vielen Dank und schönes Wochenende.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (26. März 2004)

...oder so:


```
.BorderTable 
{
  border-collapse: collapse;
}

.BorderTable td 
{
  border: 1px solid #000000;
}
```


Sollte auch funktionieren und ist mir lieber als Fabians "Denksport"


----------

